

JSON Analytics with MemSQL - ericfrenkiel
http://www.memsql.com/json-analytics

======
dennis82
Interesting. How would this play with Mongo?

~~~
mugu
ETL from mongo to MemSQL to analyze? SQL wipes the flow compared to Mongo's
aggregation framework.

